# A 10 string Charango



## duh Padma (Jun 30, 2011)

*A Charango *



.
Hi
me thought you might enjoy seeing this Charango me did do build for one of them Andean currenderos 
Its a small Andean stringed instrument of the lute family which were traditionally made with the shell of the back of an armadillo. Actually this is a Ronroco ~ the larger relative of the charango, essentially a baritone or better still and octave charango would be more like it. Ten strings in pairs with various tunings. Sorry about the poor quality pics...new camera on the way.

23.5 inch string length
upper 9 1/4
lower 12 1/4
carved top and back, violin edge, bwb purfelling
50 year old air dried cedar neck and body
Ayahuasca vine inlayed on top of head stock and on back of neck behind the 1st.
Maple bridge, coco bola strap pins
Brass tailpiece.
Reliced and then an oil finish.















































Thats it.


blessings
duh Padma


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

that's quite the talent you have there.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Well done! I love the sound of charangos! Has anyone done an a/b comparing armadillo vs wood? Kidding. I've spent too much time on TGP.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice! I have never heard one before. I'll have to do a YT search to see what they sound like.


----------

